
Players to sue for hundreds of millions over use of their statistics - rjtavares
https://theathletic.com/1949883/2020/07/27/ornstein-hundreds-players-lawsuit-southampton-leeds-wolves-premier-league/
======
rjtavares
400 football players in the UK are suing the gaming, betting/gambling and data
processing companies for lost income.

The article is pretty well sourced, but this is breaking news, so expect
confirmation soon. If it is against HN rules, please delete.

